# Surfing Pics. C+C Welcome



## Tighearnach (Feb 14, 2009)

1.







2.





3.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




4.





5.





6





7.





8.










Thanks for looking....


----------



## Heck (Feb 14, 2009)

Wow really nice.. Looks cold out there. Wish they were little larger but good show.


----------



## sleepingdragon (Feb 15, 2009)

Nice job. Where is this taken at?


----------



## Tighearnach (Feb 15, 2009)

Hi. They were taken about 3 weeks ago in Ireland on the north Mayo coast. 

Thanks for the comments


----------



## jmthompson (Feb 15, 2009)

I love #2 ~ a very dramatic shot!


----------



## Teknik (Feb 15, 2009)

nice shots i like #4 the most you should have posted them a little bigger too


----------



## Tighearnach (Feb 15, 2009)

Yes they do need tobe bigger but the only options on 
My flickr where this or really big. Not sure why that was as I've never had an issue before. 

Thanks for all the comments....


----------



## gsgary (Feb 16, 2009)

I like 2and 3 but a much longer lens is needed i usually shoot surf at 600mm


----------



## christm (Feb 16, 2009)

Nice shots, number 2 is my favourite seems a very dramatic shot. Although just my personal opinion - get in tigher, either with a larger lens, get closer to the see or if the image resolutiona allows, crop.


----------



## Tighearnach (Feb 16, 2009)

God I'd love a 600mm lens. These were shot with a 70-200 f/4. My most realistic possibility of getting more reach is a 1.4 extender which I hope to buy soon. 

Thanks again for comments


----------



## HoboSyke (Feb 16, 2009)

nice shots, dont forget about the 400 f/5.6L, its a great lens, i have one myself.


----------



## gsgary (Feb 17, 2009)

christm said:


> Nice shots, number 2 is my favourite seems a very dramatic shot. Although just my personal opinion - get in tigher, either with a larger lens, get closer to the see or if the image resolutiona allows, crop.


 

I use a 300F2.8L and 2x, i was in Lahinch a few years ago some great surf didn't have my camera because i was on my motorbike 

St Ives Cornwall were i used to live


----------



## Tighearnach (Feb 17, 2009)

Great shots gsgary. That sounds like a very nice lens combo for shooting surf. I need to start saving my money....

This is a total aside but im just interested in people who shoot sports/wildlife with long primes (300-600). Is the attitude when shooting to look to capture that perfect shot with the subject within the frame exactly as you want them or do people shoot a little more gung ho with primes with a view to slight cropping (or major). Also if shooting sports/wildlife would the preferable set up be to have two bodies with two primes so as to be more adaptable? 

I can see the difficulty in shooting with primes in that there might be only one single instance with a moving object that you can press the shutter and capture the scene you desire.  

Any thoughts. My only experience with primes is my 50mm f/1.8 and thats for portraits usually so very different to action shots....


----------



## gsgary (Feb 17, 2009)

Tighearnach said:


> Great shots gsgary. That sounds like a very nice lens combo for shooting surf. I need to start saving my money....
> 
> This is a total aside but im just interested in people who shoot sports/wildlife with long primes (300-600). Is the attitude when shooting to look to capture that perfect shot with the subject within the frame exactly as you want them or do people shoot a little more gung ho with primes with a view to slight cropping (or major). Also if shooting sports/wildlife would the preferable set up be to have two bodies with two primes so as to be more adaptable?
> 
> ...


 

I think primes are fantastic they take a bit of getting used to but you can zoom you walk forwards and backwards , i try and get the crop in camera i don't crop in post much or do much at all in photoshop


----------



## Ejazzle (Feb 17, 2009)

soooo many sick shots in this thread. great shooting to both of you guys.


----------



## polymoog (Feb 19, 2009)

I especially like 1,2 and 5 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I don't use primes (too expensive and limiting) but would like to try someday, they seem to offer much better quality. I usually aim to get the subject in focus, and then crop/rotate if needed afterwards. You can crop quite a bit without compromising quality, esp if you shoot RAW, and you can get away with more if the pics are going to be resized for the web, as opposed to full size printouts.


----------

